# Will i get suspended?



## RaresB (Jan 13, 2011)

Me and some other students were playing around with my best friends lunch for like a month but not every day. We would throw it around and than give it back yet it was just for fun and he didn't seem too upset. He said that i did the least amount of harm of everyone and that i stopped after a while. The principle said i will either miss the trip to quebec or be suspended. I've rarely done anything bad, i've never been suspended and my average at school is 90% what do you think will happen. im grade 8


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 13, 2011)

.................how would we know?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 13, 2011)

Candidate to the dumbest thread of the year already?!


----------



## cuberr (Jan 13, 2011)

Even though the fact that you made a thread about this is ridiculous, I'll answer your question since I know how worried you must be. I would highly doubt that they'd suspend you since you've never been in trouble before and you have good grades, but they still might decide to suspend you. Honestly, I would write an apology note or do something to show them that you are truly sorry and meant no harm. That would definitely help in my opinion.


----------



## ianography (Jan 13, 2011)

come on guys, be nice. if you were in his position, would you want people making fun of you?

back on topic: im not sure how i could help you. maybe ask your parents?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 13, 2011)

Hold on, let me step into my Time Machine real quick.


----------



## izovire (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh darn! Sucks to be you, but you should've known even doing the slightest harm can have big consequences... It's 8th grade so it's no big deal, worse has happened... like when I was in 8th grade.. there were like 5 lockdowns that year (3 bomb threats & 2 guns found) This happened the year after the Colombine shooting.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 13, 2011)

That seems pretty harsh...missing a Quebec trip for just doing that.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jan 13, 2011)

I find it hard to believe you have that high of an average with such bad grammar, but on topic, I wouldn't worry that much. A similar thing happened at my school, and the people involved were put on a sort of probation, if they got another detention they wouldn't go on the trip. However, it also depends on your teachers/principle.


----------



## ianography (Jan 13, 2011)

izovire said:


> Oh darn! Sucks to be you, but you should've known even doing the slightest harm can have big consequences... It's 8th grade so it's no big deal, worse has happened... like when I was in 8th grade.. there were like 5 lockdowns that year (3 bomb threats & 2 guns found) This happened the year after the Colombine shooting.


 
ive seen you have the strangest stories! like the one about you being kicked out of the house for cubing and this? not as if its a bad thing, not at all, just kinda strange.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 13, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Candidate to the dumbest thread of the year already?!


 
Definitely. 

OP: Why are you asking us? We don't:

1.) Know you
2.) Know the tendencies for punishment at your school
3.) Care


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Suspension incoming, have fun.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 13, 2011)

To be honest, despite your good grades and good behaviour, you deserve whichever punishment you get. You were the bully, even if you didn't do much, you still contributed, and even if your "friend" didn't seem upset to you, he probably was. So personally you deserve what is coming to you.


----------



## hatter (Jan 13, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> To be honest, despite your good grades and good behaviour, you deserve whichever punishment you get. You were the bully, even if you didn't do much, you still contributed, and even if your "friend" didn't seem upset to you, he probably was. So personally you deserve what is coming to you.


 
I agree. Even though it may be a "slight offense" in your eyes, where do you draw the line? Bullying is bullying and it is PROVEN to lead to things such as suicide, shootings, depression, etc. 

There is no such thing as "a little bit" of bullying, especially if you were to ask the child being bullied (and, really, who else matters in that situation OTHER than the one being bullied?). Everyone who picks on anyone should be punished in some way or another.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> To be honest, despite your good grades and good behaviour, you deserve whichever punishment you get. You were the bully, even if you didn't do much, you still contributed, and even if your "friend" didn't seem upset to you, he probably was. So personally you deserve what is coming to you.


This.

Sorry you might miss a trip to Quebec, but is this like some kind of Big Thing in your school where everyone goes for a few days and has fun together, or is it a random field trip?

What do you mean by "throw it around"? Are we talking playing around with the lunch box/bag or actually throwing the food around?


----------



## Dylan (Jan 13, 2011)

TEGTaylor said:


> I find it hard to believe you have that high of an average with such bad grammar, but on topic, I wouldn't worry that much. A similar thing happened at my school, and the people involved were put on a sort of probation, if they got another detention they wouldn't go on the trip. However, it also depends on your teachers/principle.


...His grammers perfect o/t i got suspended for being acused when i did not do anything and it sucks but i dont reckon you will get suspended.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 13, 2011)

So, your name is "pwnAge"?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 13, 2011)

Dylan said:


> ...His grammers perfect o/t i got suspended for being acused when i did not do anything and it sucks but i dont reckon you will get suspended.


 

Irony?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 13, 2011)

Dylan said:


> ...His gramm*a*r*'*s perfect*.* *O*/t *I* got suspended for being *accused* when *I* did not do anything and it sucks*,* but *I* don*'*t reckon you will get suspended.


 
Clearly an authority on grammar.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Definitely.
> 
> OP: Why are you asking us? We don't:
> 
> ...



Obviously you do care a slightest bit since you're posting on the thread, or do you spend your day posting replies on threads you have absolutely no interest in and just post for the fun of it?

To the OP: What exactly did you do? And who did your "friend" that you bullied said that you did the least amount of harm to? The principal? If he said that to the principal, I think your punishment would be much lighter. If he didn't, you could always try to persuade him to, but he probably wouldn't be that willing to do it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 13, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Obviously you do care a slightest bit since you're posting on the thread, or do you spend your day posting replies on threads you have absolutely no interest in and just post for the fun of it?
> 
> To the OP: What exactly did you do? And who did your "friend" that you bullied said that you did the least amount of harm to? The principal? If he said that to the principal, I think your punishment would be much lighter. If he didn't, you could always try to persuade him to, but he probably wouldn't be that willing to do it.


 
He cares that this thread is cluttering our forum.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 13, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> Clearly an authority on grammar.


 ? And i never said mine is perfect.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 13, 2011)

Dylan said:


> ? And i never said mine is perfect.


 
I was pointing out that you have 0 authority to call someone's grammar perfect, when your own is so atrocious. Not to mention that the OP can't find the shift or comma key, and doesn't know the difference between "principle" and "principal".


----------



## izovire (Jan 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> izovire said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darn! Sucks to be you, but you should've known even doing the slightest harm can have big consequences... It's 8th grade so it's no big deal, worse has happened... like when I was in 8th grade.. there were like 5 lockdowns that year (3 bomb threats & 2 guns found) This happened the year after the Colombine shooting.
> ...



Oh yes, I have plenty of real life stories... I could tell you all about my experience in Asia too... some people could guess I'm in my early 40's. And me owning a small business? no way!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> So, your name is "pwnAge"?


I laughed.

Anyway, you deserve what you get.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 13, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Obviously you do care a slightest bit since you're posting on the thread, or do you spend your day posting replies on threads you have absolutely no interest in and just post for the fun of it?


 
But why post life troubles on a cubing forum? I can understand some off topic threads that may have a place here, but suspension from school? It just seems like this belongs elsewhere.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin Bieber hates bullies.


----------



## alkanova (Jan 13, 2011)

Fear not, suspension is jus an illusion...



theanonymouscuber said:


> But why post life troubles on a cubing forum? I can understand some off topic threads that may have a place here, but suspension from school? It just seems like this belongs elsewhere.



How about a Too-Off-Topic Forum?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 13, 2011)

Try and offer an alternative. Like stay after and do "community service" work for the school. My middle school did this as detention. It was mostly walking around and cleaning up the grounds but still it's worth a try. An apology note wouldn't hurt either. If you can get the kid you messed with to say you weren't that bad it would help. No matter what you're probably gonna get hit with some consequences because that's the way it is. When I was in 8th grade we had the choice to go to Quebec or Boston and one of the things to the papers we signed was a contract saying that to go we had to be passing all classes and stay out of trouble so if you did something similar then there may be nothing you can do. They should be lenient about the Quebec trip since you and your parents are probably footing the bill. If the kid got his lunch every day and it wasn't all messed up then it's really not to bad.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 13, 2011)

I seriously don't get why everyone here is correcting grammar. "Hey, you forgot to capitalize your 'i'." or "You used the wrong punctuation." or "You used the wrong there."

Everyone just shut up with the grammar corrections. If you're such a grammar expert why don't you shut your own damn mouth and write a book?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 13, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I seriously don't get why everyone here is correcting grammar. "Hey, you forgot to capitalize your 'i'." or "You used the wrong punctuation." or "You used the wrong there."
> 
> Everyone just shut up with the grammar corrections. If you're such a grammar expert why don't you shut your own damn mouth and write a book?


 
The reason you (or anybody else who doesn't want to do it) should use proper grammar is because it's in the rules. The reason it's in the rules is because it keeps the site clean, easy to read, and makes it more civilized. This isn't the youtube comments section and we don't want it to be.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2011)

I feel for you, being in trouble, but really, you should try to make absolute sure that you're on good terms with you're friend. That'll make it a lot easier to deal with whatever punishment you get.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2011)

Vinny said:


> If you're such a grammar expert why don't you shut your own damn mouth and write a book?


Is that all you think grammar is useful for? Writing books? :fp


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Is that all you think grammar is useful for? Writing books? :fp


 
I think he might have meant write a book *on grammar*. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## wontolla (Jan 14, 2011)

Make a deal with the principal: You avoid being suspended if you can solve the Rubik's Cube in less than 30 seconds. Don't forget to lube your cube before the trial.

If that is not the kind of advice you are looking for, then you are in the wrong forum. :confused:


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh how tragic the life of a 12 year old is!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 14, 2011)

I had this very unusual referral (I deserve it though I push all my teachers buttons), It was for "raking my hand and/or some other body part against the greenhouse".
The administrator that gave it to me told me that I don't do anything bad and i seem like a nice student so they dropped it from a class 3 offense to a class 1. 
Maybe they would do the same?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 14, 2011)

Stop playing with you best friend's food.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 14, 2011)

Dene said:


> Oh how tragic the life of a 12 year old is!


 
He's probably 13, man. This is obviously a life or death situation.

Seriously, get suspended. I got suspended for 3 days and they gave me work to do over suspension. I finished it before noon and while my friends were still in school slaving away, I was at home chillin.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think you'll get suspended. I don't have complex reasoning for this or anything, I just think you won't get suspended.


----------



## ianography (Jan 14, 2011)

izovire said:


> Oh yes, I have plenty of real life stories... I could tell you all about my experience in Asia too... some people could guess I'm in my early 40's. And me owning a small business? no way!!!


 
That would be really cool (I actually like hearing old stories like that). And you're in your 40's? I would've guessed early 30's...



ElectricDoodie said:


> Justin Bieber hates bullies.


 
I didn't quite understand this, but then I saw who this was


----------



## KYLOL (Jan 14, 2011)

Cause trouble at school -> Go online and ask random people you've never met if you think you'll get into trouble -> Makes no sense at all -> Everyone is confused -> Rent back to the future -> Figure out time travel -> Go back in time and not start trouble -> Universe finds a way to get you into trouble anyway -> No loophole for you -> Back to square one.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> I didn't quite understand this, but then I saw who this was


 It's true.

http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00037024.html


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2011)

KYLOL said:


> Cause trouble at school -> Go online and ask random people you've never met if you think you'll get into trouble -> Makes no sense at all -> Everyone is confused -> Rent back to the future -> Figure out time travel -> Go back in time and not start trouble -> Universe finds a way to get you into trouble anyway -> No loophole for you -> Back to square one.


-> Finally decide to learn full Vandenbergh -> Get sub-15 -> Set your first world record?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> -> Finally decide to learn full Vandenbergh -> Get sub-15 -> Set your first world record?


Profit.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2011)

Dig a pony.


----------



## ianography (Jan 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It's true.
> 
> http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00037024.html



I know, I was just laughing to myself because I was the one that said something about Justin Bieber on the "Non-Cubers Say the Darndest Things!" thread.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> I know, I was just laughing to myself because I was the one that said something about Justin Bieber on the "Non-Cubers Say the Darndest Things!" thread.


 Ah, yes. 
Lol, I just realized that... >_>


----------



## maggot (Jan 14, 2011)

why is there 48 replies to this thread? i actually thought it was "so, i was at a comp and i haiyan'd this judge because im a noob. . " thread. oh well ; w;


----------



## Samania (Jan 14, 2011)

A Quebec trip? THAT SOUNDS AWESOME.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 14, 2011)

maggot said:


> why is there 48 replies to this thread? i actually thought it was "so, i was at a comp and i haiyan'd this judge because im a noob. . " thread. oh well ; w;


 
Haiyan'd. Gotta be a new slang xD


----------



## Logan (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I had this very unusual referral (I deserve it though I push all my teachers buttons), *It was for "raking my hand and/or some other body part against the greenhouse".*
> The administrator that gave it to me told me that I don't do anything bad and i seem like a nice student so they dropped it from a class 3 offense to a class 1.
> Maybe they would do the same?


 
I read this a little fast the first time, and got "It was for 'raking my hard body part against the greenhouse'".
-_-


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 14, 2011)

It was real food home made or the kind of food yuu that comes sealed in a package?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm thread close anytime soon?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 14, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Haiyan'd. Gotta be a new slang xD


It is the first time I hear this, what did Haiyan to have a cubing meme?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> It is the first time I hear this, what did Haiyan to have a cubing meme?


 
You obviously haven't seen this, then. xD


----------



## KYLOL (Jan 14, 2011)

JeffDelucia said:


> Hmm thread close anytime soon?


 
Why close it? 
Best thread I've seen in a long time.
Also, to the OP - Watch Fresh Prince of Bel Air -> Learn how to get out of sticky situations.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 14, 2011)

This is really funny. Anyway I hope I don't get suspended. Continue this thread it's amusing.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 14, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> This is really funny. Anyway I hope I don't get suspended. Continue this thread it's amusing.


 
Win comment


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 14, 2011)

KYLOL said:


> Also, to the OP - Watch Fresh Prince of Bel Air -> Learn how to get out of sticky situations.


Best advice evar, you could solve the cube in front of yuur principal too.


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> You obviously haven't seen this, then. xD


So he was kinda like a cubing popstar/mob leader?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> This is really funny. Anyway I hope I don't get suspended. Continue this thread it's amusing.



[sarcasm]On behalf of the community, we appreciate your permission to continue amusing you.[/sarcasm]

Now, on that note this thread is closed.


----------

